
Permanently Beating My Insomnia - rahulshiv7
https://www.sleepedy.com/articles/insomniac-journey/
======
brightball
This is fascinating. I’ve never even heard of this and I’ve struggled with
insomnia for decades.

Best answer I’ve found it turning on a movie I’ve seen a million times on low
volume. It turns off my brain enough that I can sleep but it doesn’t interest
me enough to keep me awake.

~~~
dntbnmpls
There are other tips in the link below if you are interested.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16671944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16671944)

The military technique, to my surprise, worked. Not sure if it is effective
for insomnia, but it helps you fall asleep in a minute or two rather than 1 or
2 hours.

